# Where to buy a dyno for my ho slot cars



## onefastmustang

I'm interested in owning a ho scale dyno but don't know where to look for them.


----------



## brownie374

Vrp ho


----------



## eastside johnny

brownie374 said:


> Vrp ho


VRPSLOTRACING.COM
585-278-7174

He's got some other nice stuff in addition to the dyno too
Quality workmanship....well thoughtout


----------



## onefastmustang

K thanks for the info.


----------



## Hornet

Here's a link to them

http://dyno.homestead.com/


----------



## mrdyno

Hello Gentlemen, thanks for steering Mr one fast mustang to my website. 

Just a FYI, I no longer use the dyno.homestead.com web address. Please use the www.vrpslotracing.com which I have been using for the past 1 1/2 years.
Thanks
David
VRP


----------

